# How about a mini me thread



## gsgary (Apr 17, 2014)

This is my son he is back from the army for my daughters wedding a week on Sunday, i caught him polishing his parade shoe's and polishing his buttons, shot with new Sony A7


----------



## PixelRabbit (Apr 17, 2014)

Good idea Gary!
That's a good lookin Mini you got there 

These are my 3 Minis this Christmas just as they were going out the door because I totally forgot to get a portrait of them together until the last possible moment lol



IMG_0854-1 by Judi Smelko, on Flickr


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Apr 17, 2014)

Just an ol iphone photo of the kids from last year


----------



## Designer (Apr 17, 2014)

Me and my sons.  They're not "mini" anymore!


----------



## gsgary (Apr 17, 2014)

PixelRabbit said:


> Good idea Gary!
> That's a good lookin Mini you got there
> 
> These are my 3 Minis this Christmas just as they were going out the door because I totally forgot to get a portrait of them together until the last possible moment lol
> ...



You should see the real thing


----------



## Ron Evers (Apr 17, 2014)

I was out with our little boy last week, shooting a roller derby scrum - that is him in the background far left.  





One of the girls came up to him & gave him a big hug.


----------



## runnah (Apr 17, 2014)

gsgary said:


> i caught him polishing his parade shoes



I got caught doing that once by my parents. Very humiliating.


----------



## runnah (Apr 17, 2014)

Wow lots of old farts here 



Kid loves trains.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 17, 2014)

First day I got my brand-new Canon 20D!!!! 50mm f/1.4 EF lens at 1/200 second, ISO 400. 1.5 meters on APS-C. He's pretty stoked about sitting in Daddy's chair at the head of the dinner table, "reading" Daddy's newspaper!!





[   _MG_0481_Spencer_2006.jpg photo - Derrel photos at pbase.com    ]


and then, last week, with the One Lens Across America loaner lens, the 28-105mm f/3.5~4.5 AF-D Nikkor. 92mm at f/6.3 at 1/125, 1.5 meters on FX, at ISO 400.






[   D3X_3039_LAA_28-105-11.jpg photo - Derrel photos at pbase.com   ]


----------



## limr (Apr 17, 2014)

I did not create a "mini-me" but here is me in mini form:



Day 321 - As a child by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## Derrel (Apr 17, 2014)

limr said:


> I did not create a "mini-me" but here is me in mini form:
> 
> 
> 
> Day 321 - As a child by limrodrigues, on Flickr



So...does lightning emanate from your general area these days as well????????


----------



## Scatterbrained (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm pretty sure I've just about flooded the board with shots of my little ladies, but what are a few more?     


Natasha: Portrait, Headshot by tltichy, on Flickr




Amelia: Headshot by tltichy, on Flickr

Every time I go somewhere with my girls, people comment on how they look just like me, at which point I feel compelled to apologize to them for that. :blushing:   Hopefully as they grow up they'll start to look more like their mother.


----------



## limr (Apr 17, 2014)

Derrel said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > I did not create a "mini-me" but here is me in mini form:
> ...



Yes, usually from the brain. It's quite the problem, really, especially in the shower. 

Did you also note that my toy camera is upsidedown?


----------



## kundalini (Apr 17, 2014)

The Elder...







The Younger and the one that made me a mini...


----------



## Rick58 (Apr 17, 2014)

Me and JR heading back after a fishing trip. 
He's the oldest of my 2 sons. 3rd oldest of my gang of 4


----------



## Ron Evers (Apr 17, 2014)

Scatterbrained said:


> on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love her eyes.

Sweeties each.


----------



## Ron Evers (Apr 17, 2014)

PixelRabbit said:


> Good idea Gary!
> That's a good lookin Mini you got there
> 
> These are my 3 Minis this Christmas just as they were going out the door because I totally forgot to get a portrait of them together until the last possible moment lol
> ...



Your 46 & have three grown kids - you must have started early.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Apr 17, 2014)

lol Ron not THAT early, they are, in order, 25, 18 and 20, you do the math


----------



## Ron Evers (Apr 17, 2014)

PixelRabbit said:


> lol Ron not THAT early, they are, in order, 25, 18 and 20, you do the math



Twenty-one when the first was born, that means you started @ 20 & that is early to me.  Our son is two years older than you & his oldest is in grade 10 & never missed a year.  

BTW, my mother turned 21 two days after I was born.  

Here she is saying goodby to dad, as he was off to WW2.  I am in there.


----------



## LarryLomona (Apr 17, 2014)

Here my son 44.   




&#8594;


----------



## PixelRabbit (Apr 17, 2014)

Ron Evers said:


> PixelRabbit said:
> 
> 
> > lol Ron not THAT early, they are, in order, 25, 18 and 20, you do the math
> ...



Yeah I suppose a bit young, that's a fantastic picture!


----------



## pjaye (Apr 17, 2014)

People always say how much he looks exactly like me. Poor kid. He does have my eyes though.

P.S. Please ignore the copyright, I have a family member stealing pictures and posting them on her photography facebook page as her own, so any that went on facebook have that on it.


----------



## pjaye (Apr 17, 2014)

Rick58 said:


> View attachment 71491
> Me and JR heading back after a fishing trip.
> He's the oldest of my 2 sons. 3rd oldest of my gang of 4



I miss fishing.


----------



## bribrius (Apr 17, 2014)

mini wifey

View attachment 71542View attachment 71543

mini mes

View attachment 71548View attachment 71549View attachment 71550


----------



## MSnowy (Apr 17, 2014)

Dad and the grad


and my 19 year old son


----------



## Derrel (Apr 17, 2014)

PixelRabbit said:


> lol Ron not THAT early, they are, in order, 25, 18 and 20, you do the math



Oh my Gawd!!!!! 25 +18 + 20 = 63..... Good Lord you look great for being lemme see...63 + 46....my Lord, you're 109!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Apr 17, 2014)

Wow, a lot of old members on this forum. Oh, look! I found a photo of all of them.






:blackeye:


----------



## pjaye (Apr 17, 2014)

IronMaskDuval said:


> Wow, a lot of old members on this forum. Oh, look! I found a photo of all of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, I'm not in that one, I played the flute.


----------



## pjaye (Apr 17, 2014)

PixelRabbit said:


> lol Ron not THAT early, they are, in order, 25, 18 and 20, you do the math



I'm almost 43 with a 23 year old! Not early at all!


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Apr 17, 2014)

symplybarb said:


> IronMaskDuval said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, a lot of old members on this forum. Oh, look! I found a photo of all of them.
> ...



Sorry, Barb. I know how much you hate being left out. I found one of you as well. Apparently, they didn't have cameras back then?


----------



## limr (Apr 17, 2014)

IronMaskDuval said:


> Wow, a lot of old members on this forum. Oh, look! I found a photo of all of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now you listen here, you little wet-behind-the-ears little punk! Let me tell you something! ... Now what was it I was gonna tell you? ... It was something about .... oh shoot, I wrote it on my slate so I wouldn't forget it... dagnabbit, where are my glasses??? ... ah, to hell with it, git off mah lawn! Why, why, why, why, I'm not too old to kick yer butt!

Actually, I'm not really. I'm only 43 and really could still kick your butt.


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Apr 17, 2014)

limr said:


> IronMaskDuval said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, a lot of old members on this forum. Oh, look! I found a photo of all of them.
> ...



.....I read, "I'm only 43 and really could stick it up your butt." Oh, my.


----------



## limr (Apr 17, 2014)

We old folks still know how to shock


----------



## pjaye (Apr 17, 2014)

IronMaskDuval said:


> symplybarb said:
> 
> 
> > IronMaskDuval said:
> ...



I'm always left out. But that is a HORRIBLE picture of me!


----------



## gsgary (Apr 20, 2014)

Me as a mini






Me at 21


----------



## Ron Evers (Apr 20, 2014)

Me @ 21 with my GF, now wife.  





Four generations:

Lt to Rt, my dad, me, our son, our son's son who is now in high school.


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 20, 2014)

My grandchildren

Declan (8), Devin (13), Benjamin (15), Kaitlyn (11) 






Chris ( 9)






Leah (16) Junior in HS in SF






Maya (21) graduating from American U in Paris


----------



## BlackPoet (Apr 21, 2014)

6 month old baby girl...


----------



## bribrius (Apr 21, 2014)

well I guess we just showed it. Most valuable pics on the site right here.  Photography is a record first and art second.....


----------



## BlackPoet (Apr 21, 2014)

Honesty that's why I wanted a dslr to begin with. I've had lotsa point and shoots that just couldn't compare in quality. THEN I discovered all the other benefits of dslr's  ..which are also indeed beautiful, but If you look through my albums, they're dominated with pictures of my little girl


----------



## Designer (Apr 21, 2014)

She's a cute baby for sure, but her expression in the stroller looks as if she is trying to figure out what you are doing.


----------



## manicmike (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## mmaria (Apr 22, 2014)

I love this threads where we getting to know a bit more about each other 

He's almost 2




s fishing by Sounds of Shutter



She's three and a half




Already posing by Sounds of Shutter


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 30, 2014)

My one and only mini!  She much prefers video to photography and wants to be a director.


----------



## kathyt (Apr 30, 2014)

My one and only. He is 5. He acts just like his momma.
iPhone pics


----------



## Stradawhovious (Dec 12, 2014)

Not mine genetically, but certainly mine legally.


----------



## Gary A. (Dec 12, 2014)

The Oldest





The Youngest


----------



## snerd (Dec 12, 2014)

The twins...................








JUST KIDDING LOL !!!!!!!!


My mini-me. He'll be 34 in June. I call him Lucas-Boy, he looks like Chuck Conners in The Rifleman. Name is Rick. Daughter-in-law Regan and grandson Jeromy.


----------



## fotomonkey (Dec 13, 2014)

Interesting, snerd. You look younger in your avatar. I see you and your son share that smile.


----------

